

Ranking through expertise instead of algorithms, applied to Seedcamp - wkneepkens
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/04/29/ranking-through-expertise-instead-of-algorithms-applied-to-seedcamp/

======
rdalens
Wouldn't an expert have such a special position that he could be coruptable in
the end?

------
kizito
Nice way of looking at the problem of google search and the SEO spammers.

